# [SOLVED] Continuous beep but computer runs fine



## Derek12 (Jun 21, 2009)

I have a Gigabyte GA-MA74GM-S2H, a AMD Athlon 64 X2, Corsair 450W and using onboard GPU. Windows 7 64-bit. (my old computer)


The issue is a continuous beep coming from the case speaker, a that sounds right after turning it on, and only stops after shutting the computer down or unplugging the speaker. The computer runs fine otherwise in Windows and BIOS, I suppose this means something is bad but I don't know which component, I have checked temps and voltages and are fine.

Thanks for any help


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Continuous beep but computer runs fine*

Is this a new build?
RAM brand/specs and configuration (i.e. 2x2 - 2x2 - 2x4GB)?
Is the beep a continuous single beep or is there a pattern/series?
Award Bios- Repeating beep (endless loop) -Memory error--Check for improperly seated or missing memory.


----------



## Derek12 (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Continuous beep but computer runs fine*



Tyree said:


> Is this a new build?
> RAM brand/specs and configuration (i.e. 2x2 - 2x2 - 2x4GB)?
> Is the beep a continuous single beep or is there a pattern/series?
> Award Bios- Repeating beep (endless loop) -Memory error--Check for improperly seated or missing memory.


Thanks 

RAM is 1x2GB Kingston valueRAM DDR2 533.

It is my previous computer who was sitting in a closet for some months but I want to re-use it again as a HTPC.

The beep is continuous but it sounds a bit strange like "woooooooooooo" it is very unpleasant and loud! and it sounds even on Windows only stops after turning it off or disconnecting the speaker from the MB header, but I realize this means something is wrong but I can't find any fault.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Continuous beep but computer runs fine*

Please try and reseed the RAM. Take it out of the slot and seed it back into the slot.

Is this a new build like Tyree asked? Have any other parts changed?

Have you tired another stick of RAM?


----------



## Derek12 (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Continuous beep but computer runs fine*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Please try and reseed the RAM. Take it out of the slot and seed it back into the slot.
> 
> Is this a new build like Tyree asked? Have any other parts changed?
> 
> Have you tired another stick of RAM?


Thanks 

No it isn't a new build as I've said* it was my previous computer (which was fine at the time I retired it) being used again after some months.* No parts were changed except it's now using an older HDD and system fan as the original ones are newer and are now used in my current computer.

I do not have any DDR2 stick available right now but I've tested it with memtest and Prime95 overnight (with the speaker unplugged of course xD) and no errors, I've reseated it and tried the another slot, besides, *Windows works fine no unstability signs even when gaming despite the beep (or noise)*.

Strange huh?


----------



## Derek12 (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Continuous beep but computer runs fine*

It was the system fan because it was connected directly to the PSU. Doesn't have a mobo connector. So the motherboard though there weren't any case fan connected Disabling the Fan failure alarm on BIOS stopped the beep.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Continuous beep but computer runs fine*

Glad you found and resolved the problem.


----------

